# Help! Something wrong with my Chicky.



## tikh117 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hello,
I am a new chicken mommy  and have only 2 chickens. Sadly, it seems like something wrong with one of them/
Does anybody know







what this poop means?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm seeing touches of red here and there. I see you're not from the states but I'll ask. What do you have available to treat coccidiosis? It might be the issue. To be certain taking a sample from one of her droppings to the vet for a fecal float will tell you more.


----------



## tikh117 (Nov 18, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'm seeing touches of red here and there. I see you're not from the states but I'll ask. What do you have available to treat coccidiosis? It might be the issue. To be certain taking a sample from one of her droppings to the vet for a fecal float will tell you more.


Thank you for reply. I am an American and currently helping my friend in Portugal to take care of his house. It does look like a parasites to me also. I have ivermectin pills with me. Do you think I can use it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, since you don't know the dosage. And I'm not sure it would work in the GI tract of poultry. 

Can you access wormers there? It might be your best bet.


----------

